# Orlando - Cat of a lifetime.



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

This evening I said my final goodbye to Orlando. His tumor had gotten too big and he was not eating and in pain in spite of the pain meds. 

The first time I met Orlando I looked down and him and said, "What a beautiful boy you are!" He reached up and gave me a hug and from that moment he was my cat. I have often wished that he could have been with me from the time he was a kitten. When we met he was in the FeLV+ room of Carolines Kids. He was a 10 year old flame point siamese with a fantastic personality. This is the thread from when he first came to live with us in 2008: Welcome to your new home, Orlando

I can't imagine not having him as a part of my life. Who is going to come up and bite my butt for attention? How will I go to the bathroom in the middle of the night without his help? Last night was the first night he didn't come with me. That was one of the main ways I knew it was time.

It is so hard to communicate what a wonderful cat he was. I was lucky to have him and am so grateful that I was fortunate enough to be the one to give him a home these last few years. He truly was the cat of a lifetime.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  {{{{hug}}}}}


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh Sue...I'm in tears. I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved Orlando. :-(


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What a wonderful home and life you gave him, and I can tell he brought you such joy and laughter. 

I'm picturing him and Cinderella hanging out together. Let's just hope he doesn't try to bite _her _butt for attention.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

a tearful goodbye to your precious Orlando. i read your original thread when you first brought him home and it was such a beautiful story. sounds like he really had the heart of a gentle giant. what an incredible little guy. that was so cute and SO courteous of him to cover up someone else's poop in the litterbox. that goes above and beyond the call of duty! any female kitty would have been lucky to flirt with him. what a dreamboat. i am so happy you were able to give him all your love in his last few years. :luv


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

My deepest sympathies to you on the passing of Orlando - who sounds like he had a deep soul and a kind heart...

Fran


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Cats are so amazing. When I got up last night and went into the bathroom, first Scottie showed up and came in right behind me. Then Gabe snuck in with Charlie right behind him. When I was finished and opened the door Pepper was laying right outside the door. Juno was in bed waiting for me when I came back.
How did they know?


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

If Orlando bit Cinderella's butt for attention I bet she would give it to him all right!


----------



## orrymain (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Orlando! He was a lucky guy to share your home. Guess your other cats realized the "Bathroom attendant job" was open...


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. Toby will meet him at the bridge and they will have a lot of fun playing together (and plaguing Cinderella no doubt)

[[[[hugs]]]]


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about Orlando. I think you should be proud that you were able to give him the life he had in these last 4 years. I know how sad it is to lose one, though, and I do really sympathize. It sounds like Orlando was a truly special kitty.

That's touching about the other kitties taking bathroom duty.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

katlover13 said:


> Cats are so amazing. When I got up last night and went into the bathroom, first Scottie showed up and came in right behind me. Then Gabe snuck in with Charlie right behind him. When I was finished and opened the door Pepper was laying right outside the door. Juno was in bed waiting for me when I came back.
> How did they know?


 
that is incredible! they are all pulling together for you and each other. i think Orlando is coaching them from the other side. his influence and spirit are so strong! :angel maybe you'll look between the ears of one of your kitties from behind and see Orlando smiling back at you someday. wouldn't that be something? i think about that occasionally ever since i saw our 1st kitty all of a sudden look up at the wall and follow something with her eyes that i didn't see. a little scary, but wondrous at the same time.


----------



## Charley Sullivan (Jan 16, 2012)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Very sorry for you - it sounds as if Orlando had a wondrful home with you.


----------



## Yulia (Jun 5, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

I can't even imagine - so sorry.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I have a lump in my throat thinking of Orlando. I know you are missing him. What a great cat he was. I remember you bringing him home from your wonderful cat rescue there. What a fantastic home and love that you gave him and he gave back to you. My heart goes out to you with this loss. hugs ((((()))))


----------

